

ThoughtSTEM Laser Tag Kickstarter - barryboswick
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/14/savvy-socal-students-bring-their-take-on-laser-tag-to-kickstarter/

======
DigitalSea
If you don't feel like reading Techcrunch's commentary on the Kickstarter
project (which is awesome by the way), here is the Kickstart link here which
explains what the project is:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1143143303/laser-tag-
for...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1143143303/laser-tag-for-james-
bond-not-robocop) — one particular interesting aspect of the project is a gun
can be anything, you can set traps and even use your 38hz TV remote as a gun.

